# Warnung bei NVIDIA Grafikartentreiber 196.75 !



## Teclador1982 (5. März 2010)

Eine Fehlfunktion des Treiber kann dazu führen das eure Grafikarte überhitzt und schaden nimmt. Ein Fix ist in arbeit. Also wenn ihr eine NVIDIA Grafikarte habt, dann (noch) nicht updaten! Und fals ihr es doch gemacht habt, keine Blizzardspiele spielen (Warcraft 3, WoW, Starcraft 2 Beta)

Originalmeldung: 



> We're getting reports where users are getting intermittent low FPS after installing these drivers. It seems that it is related to the fan control included in these drivers not working correctly and is causing the video card to overheat on 3D applications. This will affect Warcraft 3, World of Warcraft and StarCraft 2 Beta. Please uninstall the drivers and revert back to the older ones.
> 
> Windows XP: http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_196.21_whql.html
> Windows XP 64-bit: http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp64_196.21_whql.html
> ...



Quelle: http://starcraft.gamona.de/index.php?unid=491


----------



## Bordin (5. März 2010)

ist zwar nett das du das schreibst aber in jeder anständigen grafikkarte der letzten 5 jahre ist ein guter überhitzungsschutz drin wo keine karte schaden nehmen dürfte^^


----------



## Xabre (5. März 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich sehen kann, welche Treiberversion ich gerade hab?
Bei mir steht Treiberversion 8.17.11.9621


----------



## Bordin (5. März 2010)

Xabre schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich sehen kann, welche Treiberversion ich gerade hab?
> Bei mir steht Treiberversion 8.17.11.9621



du hast 196.21


----------



## Teclador1982 (5. März 2010)

Bordin schrieb:


> ist zwar nett das du das schreibst aber in jeder anständigen grafikkarte der letzten 5 jahre ist ein guter überhitzungsschutz drin wo keine karte schaden nehmen dürfte^^



Da hast du wohl recht, deshalb kleine Entwarnung, schaden nimmt die Karte wohl nicht, aber sie schaltet sich ab, oder wird halt extrem langsam.


----------



## Désann (5. März 2010)

Es gibt bereits einen neuen Treiber von Nvidia zu finden hier : http://www.nvidia.de/Download/index.aspx?lang=de
Es handelt sich um Version 196.75


----------



## Bordin (5. März 2010)

Désann schrieb:


> Es gibt bereits einen neuen Treiber von Nvidia zu finden hier : http://www.nvidia.de...ex.aspx?lang=de
> Es handelt sich um Version 196.75



das ist nett das du das schreibst aber genau vor diesem treiber wird gewarnt ^^


----------



## Super PePe (5. März 2010)

Bordin schrieb:


> ist zwar nett das du das schreibst aber in jeder anständigen grafikkarte der letzten 5 jahre ist ein guter überhitzungsschutz drin wo keine karte schaden nehmen dürfte^^



quark 
Und Kondomen sollen vor XYZ schützen und dennoch passiert XYZ

ist der Überhitzungsschutz hardwarebasiert oder softwarebasiert usw?


----------



## Bordin (5. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> quark
> Und Kondomen sollen vor XYZ schützen und dennoch passiert XYZ
> 
> ist der Überhitzungsschutz hardwarebasiert oder softwarebasiert usw?



ein überhitzungsschutz ist immer hardwarebasierend und ist am mittleren tiel unten an der grafikkarte installiert aber danke für den vergleich von kondomen und technologie^^


----------



## Super PePe (5. März 2010)

so und nun überlegen wir mal was alles eintreten kann damit so ein Überhitzungsschutz eine Fehlfunktion bekommt(muss man euch immer alles vorkauen?)


----------



## Karius (5. März 2010)

Mir ist in meinem letzten Rechner die Karte samt Mainboard abgefackelt. 

Das meine tatsächlich so wie ich es schreibe. Aus dem Tower schlugen die Flammen durch den Lüftungszugang. Hat gleich die Festplatte mitgenommen. Den Gestank hab ich über Tage nicht aus der Wohnung bekommen.


----------



## darling - bealgun (5. März 2010)

ihr habt probleme.

der TE weisst nur drauf hin, da nVidia dies bestätigt hat. Da muss man nun nicht in panik verfallen, ganz ignorieren sollte man es aber auch nicht. ich selber nutze ne ati karte, dennoch sollte man sich ab und an informieren, was man sich für treiber installiert. getreu dem motto: never touch a running system. oder anders ausgedrückt: die wow engine und das spiel haben sich kaum verändert. daher sollte es auch mit uralten detonator-treibern laufen (ein wenig überspitzt, ich weiss ^^ ).

lg, darling


----------



## sp4rkl3z (5. März 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Mir ist in meinem letzten Rechner die Karte samt Mainboard abgefackelt.
> 
> Das meine tatsächlich so wie ich es schreibe. Aus dem Tower schlugen die Flammen durch den Lüftungszugang. Hat gleich die Festplatte mitgenommen. Den Gestank hab ich über Tage nicht aus der Wohnung bekommen.



1. Gedanke: gnihihihihihihihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Gedanke: MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Öfters mal abstauben hilft ungemein. Aber du konntest dir eine Bratwurst braten! Immerhin.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (5. März 2010)

Das ist Quark: Habe auch den 196.75 installiert und die Graka wird nicht wärmer als vorher auch. Ausgelesen mit Hardwaremonitor.

Edit: Hm ... da ich ein vorsichtiges Kerlchen bin, habe ich auch wieder 196.21 installiert. .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (5. März 2010)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Das ist Quark: Habe auch den 196.75 installiert und die Graka wird nicht wärmer als vorher auch. Ausgelesen mit Hardwaremonitor.
> 
> Edit: Hm ... da ich ein vorsichtiges Kerlchen bin, habe ich auch wieder 196.21 installiert. ....
> 
> ...



lol, kann man sich selbst eigentlich noch mehr widersprechen?


----------



## Mondenkynd (5. März 2010)

Generell finde ich es echt idiotisch jemanden blöde anzumachen, der andere über mögliche Probleme informieren möchte, zumal diese auch vom Hersteller bestätigt wurden.

Also fahrt mal bitte runter und seit dankbar das sich jemand auch um andere User gedanken macht.


----------



## Blut und Donner (5. März 2010)

ok ich teste es mal, hab den neuen treiber und werd mal nen stündchen zocken, wow, ich sag euch dann ebscheid obs stimmt, lasse nebenher gpu-z werkeln...


----------



## Blut und Donner (5. März 2010)

WoW Ultra - 1 Schatten, 40 FPS, max Grafikkartentemperatur / 30min Spielzeit: 78°C


----------



## Tünnemann72 (6. März 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> WoW Ultra - 1 Schatten, 40 FPS, max Grafikkartentemperatur / 30min Spielzeit: 78°C



Ok, 78° ist nicht gerade wenig für eine 9600Gt oder täusche ich mich ? Ich habe ja immer noch eine Uralt Kiste mit Geforce 7600 GT und die Karte kam mit den fraglichen Treibern nicht über 52° hinaus - unter Vollast nach einer guten Stunde WoW.


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. März 2010)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Ok, 78° ist nicht gerade wenig für eine 9600Gt oder täusche ich mich ? Ich habe ja immer noch eine Uralt Kiste mit Geforce 7600 GT und die Karte kam mit den fraglichen Treibern nicht über 52° hinaus - unter Vollast nach einer guten Stunde WoW.



oh doch, das ist ganz normal für eine 9600GT, die hat ja ohne Last schon 60°C.


----------



## Bananahurz (6. März 2010)

Ja ist relativ viel aber dennoch im Rahmen der Grafikkarte.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (6. März 2010)

Ok, wenn dein Wert normal ist, scheint der Treiberfehler nicht für alle Grafikkarten zu gelten. Ich habe auf Gamestar gelesen, dass der Treiber den Lüfter ausser Betrieb setzt, aber dies nur, bei Grafikkarten die NICHT dem Referenzdesign von Nvidia entsprechen. Ich vermute daher, dass vor allem die dicken "ImbaRoxxor" Karten mit Geforce 275 GTX und aufwärts betroffen sind, weil die Hersteller gerade bei diesen Modellen oft zu eigenen Designs greifen.

Naja noch 1- 2 Monate, dann bastel ich mir eine neue Kiste zusammen. Dann sage ich Nvidia höchstwahrscheinlich ohnehin good bye. ...


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. März 2010)

Bananahurz schrieb:


> Ja ist relativ viel aber dennoch im Rahmen der Grafikkarte.



Das ist eigentlich ein Klacks für die Karte. Hab sie schonmal auf 100°C getrimmt (Heizung ganz aufgedreht^^) und sie hats gut überstanden. Bei 100°C hab ich dann die Heizung ausgeschaltet, aber bis 90°C is bei der alles im grünen bereich xD


----------



## c0bRa (6. März 2010)

Der Chiphersteller Nvidia hat den am Dienstag veröffentlichten Grafiktreiber GeForce 196.75 von der Webseite entfernt. Im Support-Forum der Nvidia-Webseite bestätigte ein Mitarbeiter Berichte von Forenteilnehmern, wonach im Zusammenhang mit bestimmten Spielen die Lüfterregelung einiger GeForce-Karten nicht korrekt funktioniert. Als Folge überhitzten die Grafikkarten bis hin zum Totalausfall. Ein Vertreter des Spiele-Publishers Blizzard meldet im Support-Bereich, dass das Problem bei Warcraft 3, World of Warcraft and StarCraft 2 Beta auftritt. Bis ein fehlerbereinigter Treiber zur Verfügung steht, sollten betroffene Anwender die Vorgängerversion 196.21 verwenden. 

Quelle:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Nvidia-zieht-GeForce-Treiber-196-75-zurueck-Update-947141.html


----------



## Rethelion (6. März 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich ein Klacks für die Karte. Hab sie schonmal auf 100°C getrimmt (Heizung ganz aufgedreht^^) und sie hats gut überstanden. Bei 100°C hab ich dann die Heizung ausgeschaltet, aber bis 90°C is bei der alles im grünen bereich xD



Warum macht man so etwas?


----------



## Bananahurz (6. März 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich ein Klacks für die Karte. Hab sie schonmal auf 100°C getrimmt (Heizung ganz aufgedreht^^) und sie hats gut überstanden. Bei 100°C hab ich dann die Heizung ausgeschaltet, aber bis 90°C is bei der alles im grünen bereich xD



Erst so bei 130 Grad sollten die Nvidias anfangen sich selbst zu bremsen wobei meine 9800 gt weit von deiner Zahl entfernt liegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Warum macht man so etwas?



weil man denkt sie brennt durch und man bekommt ne neue eingebaut, garantie und so provozieren von garantiefällen usw...


----------



## Rethelion (6. März 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> weil man denkt sie brennt durch und man bekommt ne neue eingebaut, garantie und so provozieren von garantiefällen usw...



Ich wiederhole nochmal: Warum macht man so was?
Was bringt dir das absichtlich die Karte zu schrotten wenn du dann eh die selbe bekommst?


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole nochmal: Warum macht man so was?
> Was bringt dir das absichtlich die Karte zu schrotten wenn du dann eh die selbe bekommst?


Naja eigentlich hab ich gehofft, nachdem der pc 2 mal davor schon kaputt war, ich den kaufpreis zurückerstattet bekomme, als ich den vor 2 jahren gekauft hatte, hatte ich kp von pcs... deswegen mediamarkt pc...


----------



## Rethelion (6. März 2010)

Wirklich eine tolle Aktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Wirklich eine tolle Aktion
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja ich fand die auch unverschähmt ich hatte zu beginn ne 8800GT drinn und sie haben mir ne 9600GT eingebaut...


----------



## EspCap (6. März 2010)

Dann hätte ich mich erstmal beschwert, die dürfen die ja nicht einfach was schlechteres einbauen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich mich erstmal beschwert, die dürfen die ja nicht einfach was schlechteres einbauen.



hab ich, dann haben sie auf der herstellerseite aber die einzelnen werte die da stehen verglichen und anhand derer wären sie gleich gut ....


----------



## Rethelion (6. März 2010)

Naja sie können dir eine gleichwertige Karte einbauen, wenn die alte nicht mehr verfügbar ist. Vergleich mal Preis und Leistung der 88er mit der 96er zu dem Zeitpunkt wo getauscht wurde. 
Aber egal was sie machen, es ist kein Grund absichtlich den PC zu schrotten; das ist nur kindisch.


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Naja sie können dir eine gleichwertige Karte einbauen, wenn die alte nicht mehr verfügbar ist. Vergleich mal Preis und Leistung der 88er mit der 96er zu dem Zeitpunkt wo getauscht wurde.
> Aber egal was sie machen, es ist kein Grund absichtlich den PC zu schrotten; das ist nur kindisch.


Nö ich will den Kaufpreis zurück und mir nen neuen kaufen, was is daran bitte kindisch?


----------



## Xerivor (6. März 2010)

Seinen PC absichtlich zu schrotten. Ich würde dich auslachen hätten sie dir dann gar nichts gezahlt.


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. März 2010)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Seinen PC absichtlich zu schrotten. Ich würde dich auslachen hätten sie dir dann gar nichts gezahlt.



Wieso? Ich habe mic hextra erkundigt, ich dürfte den Pc ruhig richtig auslasten^^
Naja jetzt is die Garantie eh rumm.
Und die Grafikkarte hats ja ausgehalten und ich hohl mir eh bald ne neue zusammen mit neuem netzteil.


----------

